# SANTO DOMINGO | Projects & Construction



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

*SANTO DOMINGO, Dominican Republic​*


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

ANACAONA 27 | 41st | 165m | U/C








@Anacaona 27

update 








@Hector Vilorio


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

Regatta Altos del Parque | 30st | P


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

Torre Pedralbes Parque | 18st | U/C


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

Torre Park Towers | 21st 24st | U/C


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

Roble Corporate Center | 13st | U/C


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

Hotel Real InterContinental | 24st | U/C


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

The Palms & Caribbean Cinemas Plaza) | 16st | U/C




































Posted on Jun 2015
IG @bestanglerd


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

Parque Habitat & Bancamérica | 13st | U/C


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

Torre Elipse | 22st | U/C


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

Torre Prisma | 18st | U/C


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

Torre Meridian | 14st | U/C

















Instagram @lexcoemc


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

Riviera Colonial 

















https://www.facebook.com/pages/Riviera-Colonial/287118664813065?sk=photos_stream


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

57 Tribeca | 15st | U/C

















https://www.facebook.com/Constructo...5.1073741837.171503566193415/979307002079730/


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

Torres Monaco VIII y IX | 2 x 18st | U/C


















@michelzacarias


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

Torre Monaco VII | 18st | U/C

















@michelzacarias


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

One world Tower | 18p |u/c


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Jaru123 said:


> *SANTO DOMINGO, Dominican Republic​*


great!!


nice to see a thear about Santo Domingo


what about the restorations of the historic centre??


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

el palmesano said:


> great!!
> 
> 
> nice to see a thear about Santo Domingo
> ...


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)




----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

Marti 
ARCH: Simples Arquitectura
Main contractor: Ginaka


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

Torre M&G
ARCH: Simples Arquitectura
Main contractor: Ginaka


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

YOO Santo Domingo
ARCH: Simples Arquitectura
Main contractor: Bestin Pro Group


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

Punta Sur
ARCH: Daniel Pons
Main contractor: Ginaka


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

Torre los Proceres
ARCH: Simples Arquitectura
Main contractor:


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

Park Towers
ARCH: GVA
Main contractor: CRA


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

Roble Corporate Center
ARCH: Grupo Roble
Main contractor: Sanchez & Curiel


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

Bristol Corporativo
ARCH: Alex Vega


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

Anacaona 27


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

PUCMM


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

Torre ALTAMAR


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

thanks for posting :cheers:


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

^^ your welcome.


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

Pedralbes Parque
ARCH: Franc Ortega
Main contractor: Pedralbes


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

Torre Corporativa Bolivar 195 
ARCH: Marcos Armenteros
Main Contructor: Cariblu


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

Central Suites
ARCH: Carvajal Polanco


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

Torre Uno
ARCH: GVA
Main Constructor: CRA


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

Fifth Tower
ARCH: Alfa 2000
Main Contructor: Alfa 2000


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

DM28


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

Torre Inverter
ARCH: Sanchez y curiel


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

awsome project!!


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

Corporativo 2015
Orbitarq
Sofisa


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

Ginaka 21

Constructora Ginaka
Arq. ROberto Rijo

Ubicada en la av. caonabo justo detrás de Punta Sur.


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

O&M Medical School Fase I


Jaru123 said:


>


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

A&H APARTAMENTOS


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

Armonia Naco


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

Jaru123 said:


> Roble Corporate Center
> ARCH: Grupo Roble
> Main contractor: Sanchez & Curiel





Jaru123 said:


>


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

Pedralbes Parque
Arch: Franc Ortega
Constructor: Pedralbes

rendering









update


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

Pedralbes Parque Gazcue


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

Downtown Center


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)




----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

Real Intercontinental


















https://arquitexto.com/2017/01/hotel-real-intercontinental-santo-domingo/


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

Corporativo OV


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

*CORPORATIVO SARASOTA 102*

18 niveles
500 Parqueos
http://grupoboper.com/proyectos/proyectos-en-venta/item/corporativo-sarasota-102?category_id=2


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

Sarasota


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

Casa Alta


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

Bellohorizonte


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

Torre DP12


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

Novoled


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

TORRE DPXIV


----------

